# Mid-Ohio Walleye Club welcomes Fred Snyder



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Just a reminder to anyone interested. The Mid-Ohio Walleye Club meets this Thursday night. The club is FREE and open to all! 

When: Thursday (3/9/06) 7PM
Where: Gormans Nature Center 2295 Lexington Avenue, Mansfield, OH
Speaker: Fred Snyder-Ohio Sea Grant

Fred always comes loaded with a ton of interesting info about Lake Erie. Don't miss it!

Tim


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Don't miss Fred he is a great wealth of info. Have heard him many times before. Good guy!!!


----------

